# Today on RO - Monday



## TinysMom (May 25, 2009)

[align=center]







*Happy Birthday to 

Luvabun

May your day be filled with much happiness...

*[/align][align=center]





*COME VOTE IN OUR LATEST PHOTO CONTEST HOP INTO SPRING!

Don't Miss Caption Contest #36
*
Do rabbits ears drop?

What funny behaviors do your rabbits have?

Help Name Me!

Have you seen SnowyShiloh's bunny #4?

Guess who's being bonded?

The new photo contest made Ali think of this category - who do you think is the BEST DRESSED? What do you think of the idea? Aren't they all cute?







Kali's not looking so well

Rabbit was not urinating - but is urinating now - yet has soft stools!

Allergies - or Snuffles?

Worried about bunny not eating...







Mini Rex Doe can't get pregnant?

What breed is Piffy?

What would you recommend to someone who wants to acquire a rabbit to show

Do you have tips for Transporting rabbits long distances?







Since no one guessed last weeks' blog challenge - let's repeat it - you may have to go back two weeks to find the answers.....guess whatever ones you can even if you don't know them all..
[/align]
_Who got their toes cleaned in the bathtub after playing outside?_
_Who posted pictures of their "ten kids" that are doing well?_
_Who went to a bunny spa day and enjoyed a massage?_
_Who is interested in showing New Zealands in the future - along with Flemish Giants?_
_Who has a mini zoo - including a Russian hamster and a Chinese Water Dragon? (HINT - we need pictures soon!)_
 [align=center]




[/align] 

I had already planned to use this poem for the Last Word this week - and then as many of you know - we got a call last Monday that Art's mom was dying. He went home to see her (and is back now) - and she has left the hospital - knowing she only has a couple of weeks left - but she wants to die in her own home and in her own bed. He is amazed at her strength and bravery.

So I'm going to quote the poem (even though it is a bit long) - give a link to it - and then relate it to rabbits...

[align=left]
The Dash Poem

by Linda Ellis

I read of a man who stood to speak
At the funeral of a friend
He referred to the dates on her tombstone
From the beginning to the end

He noted that first came the date of her birth
And spoke the following date with tears,
But he said what mattered most of all
Was the dash between those years

For that dash represents all the time
That she spent alive on earth.
And now only those who loved her
Know what that little line is worth.

For it matters not how much we own;
The cars, the house, the cash,
What matters is how we live and love
And how we spend our dash.

So think about this long and hard.
Are there things youâd like to change?
For you never know how much time is left,
That can still be rearranged.

If we could just slow down enough
To consider whatâs true and real
And always try to understand
The way other people feel.

And be less quick to anger,
And show appreciation more
And love the people in our lives
Like weâve never loved before.

If we treat each other with respect,
And more often wear a smile
Remembering that this special dash
Might only last a little while.

So, when your eulogy is being read
With your lifeâs actions to rehash
Would you be proud of the things they say
About how you spent your dash?


http://neurotalk.psychcentral.com/archive/index.php/t-33281.html

[/align][align=center]Now here comes the bunny-related thoughts.

How are you spending your dash? Not just with your family and friends - but with your animals too?

Do you spend time with them on a regular basis? I know for me - it is easy to spend HOURS every day here on the forum....and neglect to take time to go in and play with my bunnies. Oh sure - they get food and water - and toys and treats...but they don't get the one thing only I can give them.....ME.

Remember - not only do you have a "dash" of the period of life you'll have on earth...but your bunnies have a dash too. Wouldn't it be sad if one was to die tomorrow....and you neglected to spend time with that bunny today when you had the time?

So make time in your life for the ones who are important...your family...your friends....and your furry friends.

That way - when your furry friend's dash is complete...you'll hopefully have no regrets.



*See y'all next week!*
[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 25, 2009)

*arty::birthday Happy* *Birthday* Jan! :birthdayarty:



Did you get a new bunny for your birthday? :whistling


----------



## Happi Bun (May 25, 2009)

Great job on the news!!


----------



## angelh (May 25, 2009)

I just came into RO for the first time. What a wonderful thing! You guys made me and Piffy feel special


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 25, 2009)

Great job on the News!! I love the "The Last Word" feature!! 

Emily


----------



## maherwoman (May 25, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JAN!!* 

:biggrin2: :hug: :balloons: :jumpforjoy:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 26, 2009)

:biggrin2::blushan: Thank You! Had a good day - went out in a boat on a local lake, then got a lovely suprise when we got home. Stan had got me a beautiful Swarovski crystal rabbit - it's gorgeous! 

Thank you sooo much, Stan :hug:


----------



## kellyjade (May 26, 2009)

Blog challenge 1: ? 2: CrazyMike 3: Kirby 4: ? 5: KookieKing 

Fun idea! 

Happy Birthday Jan!!!


----------



## maherwoman (May 26, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> :biggrin2::blushan: Thank You! Had a good day - went out in a boat on a local lake, then got a lovely suprise when we got home. Stan had got me a beautiful Swarovski crystal rabbit - it's gorgeous!
> 
> Thank you sooo much, Stan :hug:


Oh, wonderful! Sounds like you had a wonderful day! 

We have a little something for you, too...I'll keep it for you for whenever we meet up.


----------

